# Some of my crew :)



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Dani










Mya










Raven










York










Zoe










And my old girl who is no longer with us Thea (she lived until she was 14!)


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs!! Very nice looking pack :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

But do you like Boxers? I can't tell. :wink: They are all so gorgeous and I love the pic of your old gal. There's just nothing like a gray faced dog is there?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

That last picture needs to be entered in the calendar contest for Seniors month! lol, such a gorgeous gray face


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, I love boxers! Love York's coloring.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Great looking dogs! And I just saw your website--very nice as well. Thea is most certainly a "Grand Dame"!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Those are some *GORGEOUS* boxers you have there!!! I totally agree with hmbutler about entering Thea into the seniors calendar month contest.


----------

